# Making Rings, need some advice...



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

I am trying to create rings for myself and my fiance for our wedding. He will not be wearing his ring after the day of our wedding, but i will be. I will be very careful with my ring and the reason i want to make it is incase i need another one (due to breaking or resizing) i can just make one with out having to pay for a new one. Also i will keep extra supplies and plan on making the rings out of a single piece of wood, therefore if i need to make another one it will still be out of the same piece(s) of wood that the origionals were made from.

So here is my first question...

I want to inlay diffrent types of wood like this picture:









Would i just make the ring shape from the base wood and then glue strips into it and sand them down to make the final piece or is there some trick to this? Also would i need to soak the wood to make it bend around the wood?

What type of finish would you use? I know one manufacturer uses a mineral oil finish, but i want my rings to shine. I also want them to be safe and not absorbe anything or breed any bacteria from my hands or any foods that i may touch. Also it would be nice if i didnt have to worry about taking it off to wash my hands (though i would take it off if i were swimming or showering).

Any ideas, thoughts, designs or anything would be wonderfully helpful.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

well although i have never done something like this before i would go about it in this way.

you can see that i did this drawing to kinda explain what i am talking about.

First i would get all the wood that you want in it and cut it to size like 1" by 1" squares. ( the bigger the better just so you can handle them easier.) Then glue them together in the order you want them to be in. 

Once they are dry then i would drill out the hole size. go a little bit smaller then your finger so then you can sand it down to a perfect fit.

Once the inside is done then i would sand the outside to the desired shape. round the corners and that sort of thing.

The only thing about this method is that you will see the different layers of wood on the inside also. If you don't want that then i think inlaying is your only option.

This is the easiest way i can think of to do it. But i'm sure you will get some more ideas shortly. this site is awesome.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The drawing LGC did is what I would do, glue up the woods that you want. After they are dry I would use a small hole saw and cut the outer part of the ring. Then I would drill the hole in the middle, and like LGC said make it smaller than your finger to allow for fitting. You could a stationary belt sander to shape the outside, round over the corner and the like to get what you want.


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

WOW!! Your the best!!!

I dont know why i didnt think about that! I think i was trying to figure out the inlay because that is how it was done in the picture, but it dosent matter to me what the inside looks like :no:

Your wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh yea...

What finish would you use on something you would wear on your hand? I was going to use mineral oil, but i would like it to be sealed so that water cant hurt it and bacteria cant grow in it.

Would you use Laquer?


----------



## Texas Malamute (Feb 11, 2009)

I made one a few months ago and used a method similar to LGC's. I laminated a piece of maple between two pieces of purpleheart, drilled the center a little smaller than needed and used a small cylindrical rasp and then sand paper to get the inside to the proper size and shape. On the outside I rough cut it with a scroll saw, used a dremmel tool with a sanding pad to shap it and hand sanded it to finish. I used a BLO/varnish mixture to seal it. I hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

How do you laminate wood between other wood?

I think im going to finish it with a mix of beeswax and mineral oil...its food safe and will give some degree of water protection for washing my hands (though i wont swim or shower with it on).

Thoughts?


----------



## Texas Malamute (Feb 11, 2009)

To laminate the different woods, I just glued the purpleheart wood (2.5"x2.5"x1/8" squares) to the top and bottom of the maple (2.5"x2.5"x1/4" square) using yellow wood glue. Clamped them and let them dry over night :thumbsup:.

I've never used beeswax before so I might be wrong, but I've heard that it is not as shinny oil finishes.


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification of lamination...i figured that was what it meant, but thought maybe it was a process.

Your right about the beeswax. Its not a shiney finish, but then i dont have to worry about refinishing over and over again or worrying that the lacquer is peeling and getting into my food or what ever. Using beezwax is nice cause i can just use mineral oil for upkeep and the oils of my hands will also work


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

When you laminate the pieces I would use Titebond III wood glue, it is waterproof and should not break down in water


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Make sure you alternate the grain when you
do your glue up.​


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry im a noob...alternate grain? I get the idea but im not quite sure i follow.

I know what the grain is, but how do i alternate it (unless the wood is cut diffrently...)

Can you make an illistration? Im blonde


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

OK!!!!


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

Kk gotcha! I thought that was what you meant, but sometimes its better to ask than just go willy nilly!

Thanks!


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

in order for the ring to look the same as the picture you posted at the start you would just have to add one more step to the blank. you would make your blank as shown before drill your hole slightly larger than the inside of the ring will need to be. then make a plug and press it into the hole then drill you final hole and start shaping :thumbsup: this process would also make 3 grain directions which should make it stronger. Having the interior grains running the same direction as your finger would also make slivering less of a potential because you wouldn't have grain running directly into your finger :yes:


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

for finishing i would suggest "good stuff" butcherblock finish it is very durable and food safe as well. it also has a nice shine to it :thumbsup:


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

chrisgerman1983 said:


> in order for the ring to look the same as the picture you posted at the start you would just have to add one more step to the blank. you would make your blank as shown before drill your hole slightly larger than the inside of the ring will need to be. then make a plug and press it into the hole then drill you final hole and start shaping :thumbsup: this process would also make 3 grain directions which should make it stronger. Having the interior grains running the same direction as your finger would also make slivering less of a potential because you wouldn't have grain running directly into your finger :yes:


 
Sounds like i could mess up making a plug...but maybe when i get more experienced and sure of my work ill try it. Thank you so much!


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Kupcake said:


> Sounds like i could mess up making a plug...but maybe when i get more experienced and sure of my work ill try it. Thank you so much!


Where have you been, we have been worried sick!
We got the dogs out looking for you!:laughing::laughing::laughing:

You can cut the plugs with the scroll saw!


----------



## Kupcake (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL, seriously!! Well i guess im a bit new with the woodwoorking 

Im still looking for a good deal for a scroll saw, but ill be sure to post some pics as soon as i get it and try it. They will either be of rings or my hand missing fingers


----------



## wonderwoman (Feb 11, 2009)

What a unique idea for your big day and Congratulations!
I read your concern about bacteria accumulating and thought you might try lemon juice or vinegar to sanitize your ring. They are natural sanitizers, but they are acidic, so you should ask the pros here before trying, as it may be too drying or could affect the type of wood/glue/finish you're using. 

I hope you are happily married for 1000's of years:yes: but your ring might not make it that long. You could make a new one for each anniversary and display the 'old' ones. As trees gain strength/years you can count their growth rings, why not do the same to honor your marriage, and symbolize any _baby_ 'branches' that might come along in your progressive designs. As I'm sure you'll be a pro in no time, you could make a jewelry box with a display window on the lid or a shadow box to hang on the wall at your bedside. Good luck and Best Wishes to you! Heather


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

could you just not use a poly for a finish?

How do you get it to be super shinny? I might try to make one and try to figure out a way to do a pen CA finish on it.... the hard part is holding it.


----------

